# Raven Phantom LC review (with pics)



## KenpoTex (Apr 7, 2009)

The nice postman (post-person?) just dropped off my new Phantom LC (light carrier) from Raven Concealment Systems.  I've heard nothing but good reviews on the products from this company and have had a chance to handle a few of their holsters.  That being the case, when I needed a holster to accommodate a Glock with a rail-mounted light/laser, they were the company I decided to go with.

Initial impressions are very favorable.  The holster is not equipped with any active retention devices but the holster is so well molded that it retains the weapon extremely well.  In fact, the first several drawstrokes required a serious "yank" to get the pistol out of the holster.  After a few drawstrokes, it smoothed out to the point where it's not difficult at all.  Even so, I don't think there's any chance of the pistol falling out of the holster at an inopportune moment (as if there's ever an opportune moment for a pistol to fall out of the holster...).  

Despite the positive retention and "well built" feel of the holster, the kydex is extremely thin with minimal bulk.  This serves to make for a very concealable package that does a good job of hugging the body to reduce printing.  

The really cool thing about this holster is that with its modular design, there are a variety of options for carry.  For OWB the default attachment method is just "normal" belt loops.  Other options include a paddle, soft-loops, and "pancake wings."  For IWB there are even more choices.  You can pick from soft-loops mounted directly to the holster or offset by means of little "tabs" that attach to the holster body (the soft-loops are of the "pull-the-dot" variety).  You also have the option of J-hooks (either standard, tuckable, or offset tuckable), C-hooks (either tuckable, or offset tuckable), Overhooks (standard or tuckable), and offset tuckable velcro hooks.  I'm probably leaving something out...suffice it to say that if you can't find a way to wear this thing that you like, you're probably impossible to please.  To my knowledge, Raven also has a drop-leg platform in the works that will be compatible with the Phantom.  By buying one holster body and a variety of mounting hardware, you can go from OWB to IWB to a drop-leg rig as needed just by changing a few things around...pretty slick.

Here we see the holster in its standard configuration with OWB loops.  As you can see, the holster carries the gun high and very close to the body.  A baggy shirt would be sufficient to conceal it effectively.














Here we have the holster set up for IWB carry using soft loops.  Once again, the holster is very tight to the body. Even with a light hanging off the gun, it's doesn't really feel that bulky...this mode of carry is very comfortable.  I will add that I just stuck the IWB loops on there to try them out.  There are five different positions on each loop as well as a few different holes on the holster body.  This gives you the ability to adjust cant and ride-height to your liking.









Here's a close-up of the holster with the IWB loops.  Notice the detail of the holster molding.





And one showing the back of the holster and the OWB loops.





As a final comment, I'll add that I've heard nothing but good things about their customer service.  Their response when I contacted them with some questions was very quick and they even e-mailed me when the order shipped so I'd know to expect it.  

They make the Phantom for pistols with or w/o a light.  From looking around, it looks like they offer about the largest selection when it comes to gun/light combinations.  They also offer the excellent ACR (appendix carry rig) if you like that method of carry.  

To see their producs and to order, go here:
The Malabar Front


----------



## searcher (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice!!!!


I was about to freak out when I saw the back sight on your G.    I thought you had a set of the XS big dot on there, then I saw the front sight and let out a sigh of relief.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 7, 2009)

um...I _do_ have a set of XS big-dots on there.


----------



## searcher (Apr 7, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> um...I _do_ have a set of XS big-dots on there.


 

My bad.    I could not tell very well from the side shot.     Do you like them.     I have tried them and did not care for them very much.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 7, 2009)

I like them a lot...been through several classes, including FOF, with them and really like the speed and ease of acquisition.


----------

